# Odds-N-Ends Engine



## Jeff02 (Nov 27, 2008)

Where could one find the drawings for this engine?

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Jeff02 (Nov 27, 2008)

Answered my on question "Two Shop Masters" a book for $45.00


----------



## Julian (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeff,

Is the 'Odds-n-end' engine an engine that needs plans and drawings? Surely you design and build around the odds and ends you acquire? I have in mind an odds and ends engine and am actively accumulating useful parts.....got enough for about thirty at the moment!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Julian.


----------



## Jeff02 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry, but this would be my First attempt at an IC Engine so I will need a lot of Guidance.


----------



## JP2 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jeff,

Look at The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos. I think the Odd-N-Ends is there. I have the Two Shop Masters and it isn't included.

John


----------



## Paula (Nov 27, 2008)

John is correct. "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" book does include the Odds'n Ends engine. There is a copy available on eBay right now. 

The engine was originally featured in Home Shop Machinist Magazine, beginning with the Nov/Dec 1986 issue (I believe it was concluded in the following issue), so there's another possible source for plans.

Paula


----------



## Jeff02 (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the Ebay tip.


----------



## Paolo (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks Paula..
Paolo  :big:


----------



## gmac (Nov 27, 2008)

The Odds-N-Ends looks similar to Bob Shores "Angels" but I'm not sure what the difference in size (bore/stroke etc) is between the two engines.

http://www.bobshores.com/angels.html

Regards
Garry


----------



## Paula (Nov 28, 2008)

Bob Shores' "Little Angel" engine is approximately half the size of the Odds'n Ends engine:

Little Angel: 1/2" Bore x 1/2" Stroke, 2.50" Flywheels

Odds'n Ends: 1" Bore x 1-3/8" Stroke, 4-15/16" Flywheels

Both models are loosely based on the full-size Witte engine design:






_(Photo courtesy Tony Leonard)_

They're all neat engines! ;D

Paula


----------



## ChooChooMike (Nov 29, 2008)

JP2  said:
			
		

> Look at The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos. I think the Odd-N-Ends is there. I have the Two Shop Masters and it isn't included.



Yes, those plans are in that book, I just checked my copy 

Mike


----------

